# Es war einmal-Märchenstunde bei Proinkasso



## Unregistriert (24 August 2009)

Heute erhielt ich folgende Spammail






> Sehr geehrter Herr *******,
> 
> bei uns hat sich ein Schuldner gemeldet, der bei seiner Bank um ein Darlehn bat. Die Bank hat ihm den Kredit verweigert!
> 
> ...





Schon sagenhaft mit welchen Tricks die versuchen einem das Geld aus der Tasche zu pressen.Inkassogebühren sind überigens garnicht erstattungsfähig.Wer die Musik bestellt muss sie auch bezahlen


----------



## Antiscammer (24 August 2009)

*AW: Es war einmal-Märchenstunde bei Proinkasso*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Inkassogebühren sind überigens garnicht erstattungsfähig.



Das kann man ganz so pauschal nicht sagen. Unter bestimmten Bedingungen sind sie das schon.
Aber die liegen in diesen Fällen, um die es hier geht, i.d.R. nicht vor.

(Die wichtigste Bedingung wäre z.B. die, dass überhaupt ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag mit der ehrenwerten Mandantschaft bestünde. Aber schon daran scheitert es ja in diesen Fällen.)


----------



## bernhard (24 August 2009)

*AW: Es war einmal-Märchenstunde bei Proinkasso*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Zudem wurde die Forderung durch Zinsen und Gebühren mit der Zeit immer höher.


Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, kläffen sie noch heute ...

Wer endlos schwachsinnige Briefe schreibt, ist sich seiner Sache nicht sicher. So einfach ist das.

Nach der 2. Mahnung sind weitere Mahnschreiben sichere Anzeichen, dass außer Gekläffe nichts passieren wird.


----------



## krennz (26 August 2009)

*AW: Es war einmal-Märchenstunde bei Proinkasso*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese Mail unter die Rubrik "Bedrohung, Erpressung" fallen könnte. Ich würde mich und meine Kreditwürdigkeit jedenfalls bedroht fühlen.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2009)

*AW: Es war einmal-Märchenstunde bei Proinkasso*

Das ist es im Grunde auch.
Drohung mit der Kreditgefährdung.


----------



## krennz (26 August 2009)

*AW: Es war einmal-Märchenstunde bei Proinkasso*

Dann würde ich die Mail sichern, ausdrucken, mit zur Polizei nehmen und Anzeige wegen Nötigung erstatten.


----------



## Heiko (26 August 2009)

*AW: Es war einmal-Märchenstunde bei Proinkasso*

Die Drohung mit einer - wenn auch entfernt - möglichen rechtlichen Folge ist keine Nötigung. Zumindest nicht pauschal.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2009)

*AW: Es war einmal-Märchenstunde bei Proinkasso*

Es handelt sich hier allerdings bei der angedrohten Maßnahme um etwas, was zwar sehr entfernt möglich wäre, was aber vollkommen rechtswidrig wäre (und das ist das entscheidende).

Ein Schufa-Eintrag, ohne dass überhaupt eine wirksame Einwilligung (Schufa-Klausel) vorliegt, wäre bei den hier zugrundeliegenden Bagatellforderungen unbestritten rechtswidrig, das wäre eine Kreditgefährdung sowie evtl. auch Verleumdung und ein massiver rechtswidriger Eingriff in die Persönlichkeitsrechte.


----------



## krennz (26 August 2009)

*AW: Es war einmal-Märchenstunde bei Proinkasso*

Es ist müssig, wenn wir darüber diskutieren. M.E. soll der Bedrohte Anzeige erstatten und ein rechtlich geschulter Staatsanwalt darüber entscheiden, ob er der Sache nachgeht, oder ob es, mal wieder:wall:, im Sande verläuft.


----------

